# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Biergisttabletten tegen muggen?

## Patrick

[FONT=Arial][SIZE=7][COLOR=blue]Hi &#33;
Heeft iemand ervaring met het gebruik van biergist tabletten tegen muggen? Ik heb er van gehoord maar "de baas van onze etos filiale" heeft deze bijwerking niet kunnen bevestigen.
Garnee reactie aan [email protected]
Alvast bedankt en een zonnige zomer.
Groetjes,
Patrick

----------


## Pien

Ik gebruik al vier jaar biergist tabletten tegen muggen. Het is niet erg bekend bij de meeste mensen, maar het werkt echt heel goed! Ik weet eerlijk gezegd niet meer waar ik het heb gehoord of heb gelezen.
Ik word bijna nooit meer gestoken, zelfs niet als er muggen in mijn slaapkamer zijn. Het schijnt dat biergist ervoor zorgt dat je een bepaalde geur afscheidt die erg onaantrekkelijk is voor muggen. De mens kan deze geur niet ruiken.
Ik zou zeggen, probeer het eens! Biergist bevat bovendien vitamines en mineralen en het werkt bloedzuiverend. Het wordt ook gebruikt bij een onzuivere huid en beschadigd haar. Geen vervelende bijwerkingen naar mijn idee!

Sterkte!

----------


## bibieke

Van biergisttabletten wordt je dik!

----------


## Ez_

> Van biergisttabletten wordt je dik!


dat is grote onzin  :Wink:

----------

